# Bulls 3MB 4-11



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Got out to 3mb last night around 9pm slow go at first. i was trying several different baits at first savage shrimp, paddle tails, frozen shrimp, didn't get much on those. Switched to top water and it was ON! Landed around 6 reds, 5 other really good hook ups and hard runs but ended up shaking the hook. If I actually caught the number of blow ups I had on top water (if the reds had better aim) no telling how many fish I could have caught. I finally left around 2:30 arm was killing me from the sleigh rides. Beautiful weather, little to no wind , calm conditions couldn't have asked for it any better Great night! I got a few pics was trying out a new measuring board I recently made so pictures not that great haven't quite figured out the best way to get the picture with it but it was fun practicing. All fish were around 33-36 inches the ones I measured anyway.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

few more pics


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz! It was fun for sure!


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Clearly I left to early. Tried topwater, savage shrimp, gulp, yozuri minnow- nada!! 
0 fish, 0 strikes. 
Was the current moving at all when you started hooking up?


----------



## BaySlayer (Jun 16, 2013)

Didn't know that was you out there too Hobart! Glad you got into the reds!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet!!!! Way ta go, mirrodine lures???


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Jason said:


> Sweet!!!! Way ta go, mirrodine lures???


Rapala skitterwalk


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

BaySlayer said:


> Didn't know that was you out there too Hobart! Glad you got into the reds!


LOL I saw you! We were kinda close to each other but I was on the fish and apparently you were to!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

nice.....


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

dang i guess i didnt go far enough down the bridge. i was in a paddle yak so i stayed closer to the shore and only had one blow up. was also throwing a skitterwalk.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

for some reason, the bull reds I catch under 3mb are always in the 35-38" range. In my fishing log I counted over 40 fish a few months back, probably in the 50s now and I am still chasing the 40"+ fish. I suspect I am catching the same guy over and over again who just has good aim, because I can never keep it together when I see that monster head wake going for my Spook! If you use a Spook Jr. and re-hook it with decent hooks, I have found the smaller plug increases my hook-up ratio but may contribute to my trend of small fish, so I stopped doing it. Incidentally, the first night I tried a Spook Jr. with the stock hooks, I reeled this in and felt pretty bad for the fish with all the fresh piercings. Maybe that was my 40" class fish...


----------

